#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What is the next trend after Machine Learning for AI?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

we know machine learning is an important field that contributes for the development of Artificial intelligence.
I am wondering which new trend will replace machine learning.


Do have any idea which new trend will be replace Machine Learning?

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> we know machine learning is an important field that contributes for the development of Artificial intelligence.
> I am wondering which new trend will replace machine learning.
> 
> 
> Do have any idea which new trend will be replace Machine Learning?


Augmented reality and blockchain technologies are evolving. I believe these two will be focus of many researchers in year 2018.

----------

